# still bleeding...



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i had a d&c 3 weeks ago, we found out at 11 weeks that the baby had died at 8. i bled for a day afterwards and then nothing for 4 days. on the 4th day i had the worst cramping ever, then the next day i spent the whole day passing clots and tissue (which i didn't expect after a d&c). then the bleeding stopped again. about a week after that i started excercising again and the bleeding started again. it seems to happen after i do anything physical but it has been 3 weeks and i *need* to do the physical to maintain my sanity.

everything i have read has said there isn't bleeding after a d&c, but i know that isn't true, i am just wondering how long this can last for?

anyone have anything similar?

tara


----------



## CB73 (Apr 16, 2005)

My experience was slightly different, in that I delivered our son at 4months and was told the placenta was intact so there was no need for a d&c.

Well...after a month of VERY heavy and dramatic bleeding/clotting I was sent for an u/s and it was discovered that I indeed had retained some tissue. So - off for a d&c and within a week all bleeding had stopped.

In your case, it may be possible that there is some retained tissue - a d&c is not an exact science and your body may have been holding on really tightly. I'd ask for an u/s just to be sure....you can get very sick with toxic tissue in your body.

And perhaps slow down A LITTLE on the heavy exercising. I completely know the feeling of needing to do it, but take some time to be gentle with your body. Consider yoga or ti chi, perhaps? They can be very powerful outlets.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

even with taking it easy the bleeding continues..... i don't think there is retained tissue as i don't have any of the signs of that and it has been very light on and off (i don't need a pad excpet after excercise).

i actually think it has flowed into AF, the intensity and flow has changed but it is a light AF (but i guess after on and off bleeding for 4 weeks what can one expect). as anyone else had theirs turn into AF?

this sure is a different experience this time through

tara


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

tara,
I am so sorry for your loss! With all my heart, mama I wish you weren't back here again.








Sweetteach


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks Sweetteach, your support means alot

tara


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

I had to read this post 10 times to have it register. I AM JUST SO SORRY!!!! There are absolutely no words to explain how my heart breaks upon hearing this.


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this! I wish I had some advice or words of wisdom.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I just came here to post the same thing, I'm 2 weeks post D&C. I've been taking it easy and still bleeding/cramping and passing clots and tissue.


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm still bleeding after almost 8 weeks. Ugh! I did not have a D&C but my experience is similar to yours. I began bleeding at 11w6d but the baby had died at 8w4d. I passed the baby and placenta at home at 12w5d and bled heavy for a couple of days. That tapered off but was still bleeding for the next 3 1/2 weeks. I then thought AF began because the bleeding picked up a lot and was super heavy for 3 days and a normal AF type of flow for 4 more days. Then it stopped for a couple of days then began again. I spoke to a WONDERFUL OB/Gyn at the LLL conference last week who said that it is your body trying to regulate the hormones. As long as I am not retaining tissue I will continue to bleed until all of my hormones are normal. I just hope that happens soon because I am very ready to start ttc again!!

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious little one.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

thank you mama's

i am so glad this place exsists for us to discuss what is going on with our bodies, it is reassuring to know i am not the only one (even though i wish none of us was going through this...)

how have you been Jessica?

tara


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I'll pm ya!


----------

